# BCM4313...



## Beast13 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi there!

I would like to know if my WI-FI card :

```
09:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
```
at this time is supported ?

tia!


----------



## asteriskRoss (Feb 24, 2015)

The FreeBSD hardware release notes is the place to look:


> The bwn(4) driver supports Broadcom BCM43xx based wireless devices



Looking at the bwn(4) man page, the list of explicitly supported cards is:


> _Card_ _Chip_ _Bus_ _Standard_
> Apple Airport Extreme BCM4318 PCI b/g
> ASUS WL-138g BCM4318 PCI b/g
> Buffalo WLI-CB-G54S BCM4318 CardBus b/g
> ...



So, I see the BCM4313 chip isn't explictly listed, but there is a good chance it will work.


----------



## woodsb02 (Feb 24, 2015)

It doesn't look like it will work if you look at this old forums post: Thread 26616

You may have to try using the Windows drivers via ndis(4): Thread 36611


----------



## Beast13 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback to both !


----------



## Beast13 (Jul 6, 2015)

Any advance?


----------



## woodsb02 (Jul 6, 2015)

Not yet, but suggest you follow the freebsd-wireless mailing list here:
https://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-wireless

Earlier this month there was some discussion about potentially adding support for this:
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-wireless/2015-July/005986.html


----------



## brahmann (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi all, I really need support for bcm4313.
Earlier I used ndis(4) successfully, but today I updated from source (stable/10) - and now have 10.2-PRERELEASE, ndis(4) loaded, drivers loaded but interface not created, even ndis0 not created.  This evening I'm without wifi....

So waiting a lot of bcm4313 supported... This card set up in a lot of laptops last 3-4 years! My laptop is 3 years old. The whole time I used ndis(4) with sometime kernel panics...

Card:

```
none3@pci0:3:0:0:  class=0x028000 card=0x060814e4 chip=0x472714e4 rev=0x01
hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Broadcom Corporation'
  device  = 'BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller'
  class  = network
```

cya, br


----------



## beastDemian (Jul 28, 2015)

ndis(4) has a ton of problems with the BCM4313 chip. I used to get frequent panics (that were annoying the hell out of me) so I decided to wait until either I  bought a laptop with a supported chip, or FreeBSD gains support for BCM4313. I still think the former is going to happen first, but maybe I'm proven wrong.


----------



## brahmann (Jul 28, 2015)

So acording to https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-wireless/2015-July/005986.html maybe will be support abit later, if not - will forget about wifi, because my laptop vendor write accepted wifi cards chips and vendor to bios


----------



## brahmann (Jul 30, 2015)

Returned to releng/10.1 by rebuilding world and back with ndis(4) and wifi. So will wait support or later usbnano.


----------



## Beast13 (Feb 6, 2016)

nothin yet (six months later) ?


----------



## Kalero (Feb 23, 2016)

Any new?


----------



## Beast13 (Mar 5, 2016)

^ 
ditto !


----------



## Beast13 (May 3, 2017)

no one ?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 4, 2017)

Beast13 The place to ask this question would be where the developers hang out and that would be the mailing lists and IRC.


----------

